# What is the 2x10 fitness test?



## rcr (15 Jul 2005)

May not be suited for this thread, but what is/was a 2x10? I take it was a leg-borne excersise, or a march? (I also know it to be a dimension of lumber - which I work with regularly  )


----------



## Roy Harding (15 Jul 2005)

archer said:
			
		

> May not be suited for this thread, but what is/was a 2x10? I take it was a leg-borne excersise, or a march? (I also know it to be a dimension of lumber - which I work with regularly   )



Probably not suitable for this thread - DS will move it.

To answer your question:

A 2 X 10 was what we had prior to the BFT.  It consisted of two 10 MILE marches on successive days.  The first day was completed in Battle Order (cbts complete, rucksack, weapon, etcetera), and the second day was done in Fighting Order (cbts, webbing, weapon, etcetera - no ruck).  There was a time limit for completion, but what it was escapes me at the moment.

Hope that helps.


----------



## 2 Cdo (15 Jul 2005)

If I remember correctly it was something like 2:30 day one, and 2:45 day two. I honestly can't remember exactly. But if you were in the Airborne Regiment it was 2 hours flat both days. Hope that makes it clear as mud!


----------



## Roy Harding (15 Jul 2005)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> If I remember correctly it was something like 2:30 day one, and 2:45 day two. I honestly can't remember exactly. But if you were in the Airborne Regiment it was 2 hours flat both days. Hope that makes it clear as mud!



I remember this part too!:

"We are the Airborne"

"The Mighty Mighty Airborne"


----------



## KevinB (15 Jul 2005)

IIRC the actualy CABG/SSF 2x10 was with ruck both days.

They later made an across the board Army watered down version 13km ruck with day 2 16km FFO with a obstacle and fallign plate rifle shoot

now that has been disolved into a one day lame attempt 13km


----------



## Roy Harding (15 Jul 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> IIRC the actualy CABG/SSF 2x10 was with ruck both days.
> 
> They later made an across the board Army watered down version 13km ruck with day 2 16km FFO with a obstacle and fallign plate rifle shoot
> 
> now that has been disolved into a one day lame attempt 13km



Hey, you're right -I'd forgotten about the falling plate shoot.  

Seems to me that for a while (maybe only for a year or two), at least in the AB Regt, the second day was a 16 Km Pl march, with skills stands along the way (navigation, FA, AFV Recognition, etc) - and the Pl's time was that of the last man to finish - as it should be - it encourage teamwork.   Although, I may be mixing up two different events here.


----------



## paracowboy (15 Jul 2005)

> What is the 2x10 fitness test?


  defunct.


----------



## Gunner98 (15 Jul 2005)

If I remember correctly the across the board Army 2 x 10 mile was considered the Gen Watters Battle Fitness Competition. 

Day 1 - 10 miles with Full Marching Order (rucksack, webbing, rifle) - time 2h46m.  

Day 2 (within 24 hours of start of day 1 march) - Fighting Order (FMO less rucksack) - time 2h24m.

Must finish as a group = time for all was time for slowest person.


----------



## Roy Harding (15 Jul 2005)

I think Gunner98 is closer than the rest of us to the "Official" definition.

As usual, many units "tweaked" the rules for their own reasons.


----------



## KevinB (15 Jul 2005)

I thought the General Watters march was short lived the 29km


----------



## rcr (15 Jul 2005)

That's great everyone, thanks.  I tried searching for the definition, but no go.  Sounds like fun, that 2x10.


----------



## SprCForr (15 Jul 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> I thought the General Watters march was short lived the 29km



Wasn't that the CO's fun run?  ;D

The Gen Waters competition was based on the second day results. The times given by Gunner98 were the minimum. The time given by KevinB was the more sought after time. Heaven help you if you were past 2 hrs.
You also had to jump the 8 ft ditch, 6' wall, and firemans carry for 100m.


----------



## Krazy-P (22 Jul 2005)

what does the bft consist of these days, i have been in the airfarce for the last 5 years. kinda out of the loop


----------



## Gunner98 (22 Jul 2005)

BFT - 13km (2h23m) + 100m Fireman's Carry, soon it will include trench dig and ammo box load/throw.


Edit - math error - 13km with avg speed of 11 mins/km.  Full marching order - who really knows where the helmet is suppose to be - carried, worn?


----------



## paracowboy (22 Jul 2005)

Gunner98 said:
			
		

> BFT - 13km (2h26m) + 100m Fireman's Carry, soon it will include trench dig and ammo box load/throw.


precisely. And if you fail it, nobody will do a damn thing about it, and you can continue to wear you CADPAT muumuu with pride.

Not that I'm bitter, or anything.


----------



## Jed (22 Jul 2005)

You probably won't be able to wear a CADPAT headband to complement the CADPAT muumuu during the test. ;D


----------



## Haggis (28 Jul 2005)

Gunner98 said:
			
		

> Full marching order - who really knows where the helmet is suppose to be - carried, worn?



While doing PT with my company in Pet (road run), I overheard one unit we passed being briefed for their BFT.  "You need not wear your helmet" the OC said, "but it must accompany you during the test." :

It's all in how you read the LFCO...


----------



## Spr.Earl (28 Jul 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> IIRC the actualy CABG/SSF 2x10 was with ruck both days.
> 
> They later made an across the board Army watered down version 13km ruck with day 2 16km FFO with a obstacle and fallign plate rifle shoot
> 
> now that has been disolved into a one day lame attempt 13km


Also the 1.5 k. run in fighting order is no longer.


----------



## super26 (29 Jul 2005)

I did the trial for the new BFT which is 13km ruck,100m fireman carry,simulated loading of ammo cans into the back of an MLVW (timed event), and shoveling gravel from one box to another box (timed event) but the last I heard they where not going to introduce the last two events.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (27 Sep 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> IIRC the actualy CABG/SSF 2x10 was with ruck both days.
> 
> They later made an across the board Army watered down version 13km ruck with day 2 16km FFO with a obstacle and fallign plate rifle shoot
> 
> now that has been disolved into a one day lame attempt 13km



I remember the falling plate shoot as well.  Was doing my QL3 in Wainwright and we were issued ammo at the start of the ruck march to use during the shoot.  Though, the problem was that we'd never been given the opportunity to zero our C-7s.  Great results on the shoot with that!   :


----------



## armyvern (27 Sep 2005)

super26 said:
			
		

> I did the trial for the new BFT which is 13km ruck,100m fireman carry,simulated loading of ammo cans into the back of an MLVW (timed event), and shoveling gravel from one box to another box (timed event) but the last I heard they where not going to introduce the last two events.



I just did my BFT here in Gagetown in June. We did the 13k, fireman's carry and the "trench dig" pea gravel shovel (6 minute max time limit!!!)as part of our test. No ammo cans were involved in ours. :-[

Edited to add: We wore our helmets.
And

My muumuu stills fits nice!! ;D


----------



## Popurhedoff (26 Oct 2005)

I just did a BFT today, 13km in full battle gear (combats, webbing- complete, Rucksack with full kit -list items, rifle w/5 magazines) Helmut worn not carried, no MP3's, CD, or walkman's etc, rifle slung not attached to rucksack.

I took my time and paced a 2-hour completion without any running.  I am usually out 3 times a week regardless and have accumulated 700+ kilometers since Feb.  I can usually run half of that easily... and drop my time to 90 - 105 minutes.  I do not get blisters or suffer from shin splints..yet... 

I have 27 years in the regular forces....and I am a fat old AirForce guy with chicken legs


----------



## 1feral1 (24 Apr 2006)

archer said:
			
		

> May not be suited for this thread, but what is/was a 2x10? I take it was a leg-borne excersise, or a march? (I also know it to be a dimension of lumber - which I work with regularly  )



Its all about blisters, sore feet, and the proper application of Absorbine Jr.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## wildman0101 (24 May 2006)

basically its a forced march
your needed somewhere so you hoof it
you do 10 mile one day 
and ten the next
usually between 2hr 30-40- min
if i remember correctly
then again my decimal point could be all over the place
cheers lol
                   scoty


----------



## Retired45 (28 Aug 2006)

AHHHH the good old 2x10, thank God i don't have to do those anymore.

 Word to wise on a few items.

 1.Don't wear new boots
 2.Get yourself a good set of insoles Ever hear of (Gell) insoles. (Chuck the ones you get from the QM)
 3.Wear a cotton sock next to the skin and a wooly over the cotton
 4.Don't tie your boots at the top to tight, you'll end up with bad shin splints. 
 5. And don't blowse your pants with and elastic. OHHHHHH the pain of it!
 6. Before you start it eat a banana, the extra potassium will help stave of muscle cramps, and eat one while your walking. I used to eat spagetti the night before for dinner, the carbs in the pasta gave me plenty of energy the next day for the march.

 Good luck
 Retired.


----------



## rmacqueen (9 Sep 2006)

Popurhedoff said:
			
		

> I just did a BFT today, 13km in full battle gear (combats, webbing- complete, Rucksack with full kit -list items, rifle w/5 magazines) Helmut worn not carried, no MP3's, CD, or walkman's etc, rifle slung not attached to rucksack.



13km?  Is that all they are doing now?  The thing I always loved (said sarcastically) was with the 8CH/RCD's the end point was at the top of RCD hill so you had that to look forward to at the end


----------



## TCBF (9 Sep 2006)

If your an idiot like me, you can do this:

Monday:
1. Put 16' Royalex Explorer (Mad River Canoe) in the N Sask River at Emily Murphy Park in Edmonton.
2. We paddle downsteam for about 25 minutes to the Low Level Bridge, and turn around. It is starting to get hot out.
3. We then spend 2 hours 35 minutes fighting the current to return upstream to our start point. At one spot, us and the current are tied, and we paddle like hell only to hold station off the same rock for ten minutes. We beach, drink a bottle of water each (very hot day), and put in again with more effort spent on route selection. We throw the canoe on the car, drinking water as we go.
4. Rtn to LP, drink about two liters of iced tea each, fall asleep in lawn chairs while my wife BBQs steaks.
5. After supper, pack up and rtn to Wainwright. Still drinking lots of water.
Tuesday:
6. After four hours sleep, get up and make wpns draw at 0530 for the BFT with OPFOR.
7. 13 km march, 100m Fireman's carry, pea gravel trench dig. Drink more water. Lots more.
8. Turn in Wpn, walk to B599 to await  OCT Tm adv party.  Drink water.
9. Spend day meeting busses, issuing bedding and keys. Finally get to shower at 2300. Drink more water.
Wednesday:
10. Up at 0600 - still dehydrated - drink lots of water.
11. Spend morning tiring of telling my peers I marched with OPFOR because marching with the OCT Gp would not allow me to meet the adv party in time.  Changing my tune, I tell them I would rather carry some wiry OPFOR kid than some of my 'sveldt' 40-ish peers.  
12. Spend rest of day defending myself to my fellow OCT Gp types, and strongly denying the hurtful rumour that I told the OPFOR guys to try not to spill any gravel out of the trenches, as that would make it easier for the follow-on shovelers from the The Crystal Cabin on P.O.W. Hill.
13. Still dehydrated from the canoe paddle on Monday...


----------



## Im Not Telling (15 Apr 2008)

I lauphed when I saw this, then I thought not everyone has been in that long and we don't do the 2x10 anymore....


----------



## petcali24 (11 Oct 2008)

The last 2 x 10 I did was a 2 day event of a 10 mile/16 km platoon jog/walk in battle order. The jogs took around 2 hrs 25 min on average. This was in 1988 at Val Cartier with 2/ R22R.


----------

